# Mortal Kombat X just got the first trailer



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

WOW!








WARNER BROS. INTERACTIVE ENTERTAINMENT ANNOUNCES MORTAL KOMBAT X
Electrifying Next Generation Iconic Fighting Game from NetherRealm Studios Unveiled

London, UK. &#8211; 2nd June, 2014 &#8211; Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment today announced Mortal Kombat X, NetherRealm Studios&#8217; next highly anticipated installment in its legendary, critically acclaimed fighting game franchise that propels the iconic franchise into a new generation. Mortal Kombat X is scheduled for release in 2015 for the PlayStation®4 and PlayStation®3 computer entertainment systems, Xbox One, the all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft, the Xbox 360 games and entertainment system from Microsoft and PC. Mortal Kombat X will make its first public appearance at Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2014 in Los Angeles. 

&#8220;Mortal Kombat is our acclaimed, world-renowned franchise and we are now advancing the fighting genre with Mortal Kombat X,&#8221; said Martin Tremblay, President, Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment. &#8220;NetherRealm Studios is best in class at delivering games fans love and they are taking their iconic brand to the next level with Mortal Kombat X."

&#8220;Mortal Kombat has always been about over-the-top, visceral fighting and with Mortal Kombat X we wanted to utilise the power of new-gen consoles to give players our most intense game yet,&#8221; said Ed Boon, Creative Director, NetherRealm Studios. &#8220;The team has worked hard to make sure Mortal Kombat X delivers everything fans expect along with new characters, new game modes and an all new graphics engine.&#8221;

Mortal Kombat X combines cinematic presentation with all new gameplay to deliver the most brutal Kombat experience ever, offering a new fully-connected experience that launches players into a persistent online contest where every fight matters in a global battle for supremacy. For the first time, Mortal Kombat X gives players the ability to choose from multiple variations of each character impacting both strategy and fighting style. Players step into an original story showcasing some of the game&#8217;s most prolific characters including Scorpion and Sub-Zero, while introducing new challengers that represent the forces of good and evil and tie the tale together.

For more information about Mortal Kombat X, please visit www.mortalkombat.com and www.facebook.com/MortalKombat.

# # #

About Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment
Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment, a division of Warner Bros. Home Entertainment, Inc., is a premier worldwide publisher, developer, licensor and distributor of entertainment content for the interactive space across all current and future platforms, including console, handheld and PC-based gaming for both internal and third party game titles.

About NetherRealm Studios
NetherRealm Studios is a leader in the development of interactive entertainment, and the creator of the billion dollar Mortal Kombat franchise. Mortal Kombat has spawned two theatrical films, multiple television series, and has sold over 35 million games to date. Located in Chicago, Illinois the award-winning NetherRealm team has been working and creating games together since 1992. Additional information about NetherRealm Studios can be found at www.netherrealm.com


----------



## thrsher (Jun 2, 2014)

Hurts watching sub zero get taken but I'm stoked for it


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

If the last Mortal Kombat game was any indication, then this will be good.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

thrsher said:


> Hurts watching sub zero get taken but I'm stoked for it



It hurts, yes 
I guess his fatality from the first Mortal Kombat is the reason of all our fanboysm.
It was the easiest to pull out and the coolest.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> If the last Mortal Kombat game was any indication, then this will be good.



Indeed


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 2, 2014)

IT HAS BEGUN!


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

That's good because this ignited my hype for E3, which was close to ZERO until now.


----------



## MFB (Jun 2, 2014)

I was just coming in to post this. Looks fvcking beautiful and the character designs seem to be a more updated version of the original, what with the hood and a no flash or frills sort of mask (at least on Scorpion)

I'll continue with my tried and true use of Sub-Zero and Kung Lao, thankyouverymuch


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 2, 2014)

MK always has the worst, clunkiest fighting systems. Every game the Netherrealm (previously Midway) team makes, it's just a terrible implementation for a 1v1 fighter. Unstoppable combos with a little gimmick to break them if you saved up your points. The strikes are often goofy and unnatural looking. The story line is always pure cheese. Any new characters are always pathetically uninspired. I'll take any SNK game's fighting system over MK any day.



However, I buy every single one and will probably buy this one, too. Too attached the franchise and characters. Call me a masochist. I just wish they did a crossover where the Midway/Netherrealm team has nothing to do with development.


----------



## wrongnote85 (Jun 2, 2014)

no need to be a negative nancy there bro.


----------



## alvaro89 (Jun 2, 2014)

Cant' wait ! definitely I gonna take my old SNES from my junk room..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 2, 2014)

Mr Violence said:


> MK always has the worst, clunkiest fighting systems. Every game the Netherrealm (previously Midway) team makes, it's just a terrible implementation for a 1v1 fighter. Unstoppable combos with a little gimmick to break them if you saved up your points. The strikes are often goofy and unnatural looking. The story line is always pure cheese. Any new characters are always pathetically uninspired. I'll take any SNK game's fighting system over MK any day.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I buy every single one and will probably buy this one, too. Too attached the franchise and characters. Call me a masochist. I just wish they did a crossover where the Midway/Netherrealm team has nothing to do with development.



Agreed about everything you said. In retrospect, there were really only 2 great games in the MK canon (2 and Ultimate 3) before losing the plot in 4 onwards where all your points are sorely obvious (Noob Smoke? Really? ). 

Still. I bought MK9 with a bit of hesitation, but it turned out pretty fun in the end. Yes it's goofy and way too reliant on shock gimmicks (honestly, Counters are more productive meter usage than any Strike), and the storyline is still cheesy as ever. But isn't that what Mortal Kombat is all about? MK9 took what was great about the two finest MK games and embraced them. As a big Capcom/SNK/ArkSys fighting game fan, I had more fun with MK9 than I'm willing to admit. 

I probably will buy this but after Ultra SF4, BB ChronoPhantasma whichever comes first between this and the upcoming Guilty Gear game.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 2, 2014)

I don't understand the point of highlighting limb-damage if it doesn't mean anything. Trailer makes a point to be like "oh, look, Scorpion just broke Sub-Zero's leg", but then the first thing Sub Zero does is leap up onto a branch, spin around it while delivering kicks with both legs, then he dismounts like it's the uneven bar at women's gymnastics, before running across the screen to continue combat with the theoretically-broken leg, even going so far as to use the broken-leg to kick Scorpion.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 2, 2014)

synrgy said:


> I don't understand the point of highlighting limb-damage if it doesn't mean anything. Trailer makes a point to be like "oh, look, Scorpion just broke Sub-Zero's leg", but then the first thing Sub Zero does is leap up onto a branch, spin around it while delivering kicks with both legs, then he dismounts like it's the uneven bar at women's gymnastics, before running across the screen to continue combat with the theoretically-broken leg, even going so far as to use the broken-leg to kick Scorpion.


 Have you not played a Mortal Kombat game before? It's just there for shock and effect.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 2, 2014)

Yes, and I'm saying I find that to be a largely pointless endeavor.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 2, 2014)

synrgy said:


> Yes, and I'm saying I find that to be a largely pointless endeavor.


As I said it's for shock and effect. People go "holy sh*t" for the first few times they see it and that's it, everything in a game doesn't have to have a significant use in the gameplay.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 2, 2014)

What MK player above the age of 10 would find that shocking, though? This isn't 1992, any more..


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 2, 2014)

Mortal Kombat is known for it's absurd violence that's what the game is built on, and who cares if it's shocking or not it's looks pretty cool. If you're just here to nit pic then I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

Well, that's the Mortal Kombat way of do things.

Storyline is cheese.
The simpliest storyline ever wouldn't allow finishers as canon. 

The x-ray thingie is like when 10 thousand suns appear in an Ultra move of Street Fighter, totally unneeded, totally without a purpose, just high candy.
Well, perhaps in MK you see outfits that get ragged after blow, while Dhalsim can set people on fire without leaving any burn 

Fighting games are silly on every possible level, but are one of the genre for the hardcore gamers where either you learn to play or you get fockd, where knowledge of the move set and reflexes actually mean something and mistakes are not forgiven, especially in versus against a human opponent.

I've always been a fan of King Of Fighters, but Mortal Kombat has its reasons and its fun.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 2, 2014)

Definition of NIT-PICKING: "minute and usually unjustified criticism"

Put differently, the definition is not "an opinion which disagrees with my own".

I'm not trying to be critical; I'm making an observation. Further, said observation is justified by the video to which it makes reference.

For the record, I _love_ the concept of limb-targeting, but really only in cases where it serves a purpose to the gameplay. There are countless examples of such in the last 10+ years of gaming, each with varying levels of success or failure. Tao Feng was one of the first that I can remember, up through more recent efforts like the current crop of WWE games.

I came into the thread and viewed the trailer with hopes of being wowed, as the last game in the franchise I enjoyed was MK2 released in 1993. I ended up scratching my head trying to make sense of what I was watching, and thought I'd try to - you know - _discuss_ the topic, on this _discussion_ thread.. 

All are of course welcome to disagree or agree with my observation that limb-targeting-without-consequences serves little purpose, but, in fairness, said difference of opinion doesn't invalidate the observation.


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

> WARNER BROS. INTERACTIVE ENTERTAINMENT ANNOUNCES MORTAL KOMBAT X
> Electrifying Next Generation Iconic Fighting Game from NetherRealm Studios Unveiled
> 
> London, UK. &#8211; 2nd June, 2014 &#8211; Warner Bros. Interactive Entertainment today announced Mortal Kombat X, NetherRealm Studios&#8217; next highly anticipated installment in its legendary, critically acclaimed fighting game franchise that propels the iconic franchise into a new generation. Mortal Kombat X is scheduled for release in 2015 for the PlayStation®4 and PlayStation®3 computer entertainment systems, Xbox One, the all-in-one games and entertainment system from Microsoft, the Xbox 360 games and entertainment system from Microsoft and PC. Mortal Kombat X will make its first public appearance at Electronic Entertainment Expo (E3) 2014 in Los Angeles.
> ...



And updating the first post.


----------



## ghostred7 (Jun 2, 2014)

If that *IS* actual gameplay....sing me the eff up!!!! This will probably push me to next gen console(s) lol. So much for waiting for SW:Battlefront for that move lol. FWIW....Scorpion has always been my favorite


----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 2, 2014)

Synergy might be right. It's 2014, so violence isn't all that shocking these days. MK might have to move in a different direction to make people squirm. Like this:






But yeah, I'm really stoked for this game. Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, and Killer Instinct were synonymous with my childhood, and MK9 was a fantastic game. I'd love to see a return of chess kombat and all the other mini games in addition to the story line. My only gripe was how cheap Shao Kahn was in the last battle. Spamming an impossible to block or counter hammer with only Raiden drove me batshit insane.


----------



## ChrisH (Jun 2, 2014)

Whelp, looks like I need to buy a next gen system. Who needed a down payment for a new guitar anyways :/


----------



## thrsher (Jun 2, 2014)

Full official press release said ps3/4 xbox360/one


----------



## OmegaSlayer (Jun 2, 2014)

I doubt it will look exactly as the trailer.
Pretty close on current gen consoles, like 9 on past gen.
It's still on the heavily modified UE3 and will surely be 60 fps.


----------



## MikeH (Jun 2, 2014)

The only reason I will buy an Xbox One. God dammit.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 2, 2014)

synrgy said:


> Definition of NIT-PICKING: "minute and usually unjustified criticism"


Perhaps over analyzing would describe it better.


----------



## mikolo (Jun 2, 2014)

what are the odds of this coming to PC? Sold my old xbox to build ultimate rigz. Loved MK deception on xbox.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 2, 2014)

Loved the trailer, love MK, stoked to play it. I'm a huge fighting games fan and I have all MK versions to date (I collect guitars but I also collect game consoles). I actually work in this industry as a franchise owner. 

The only thing I didn't like was the shitty Wiz Khalifa song. I really think they should have made or used an Industrial or Metal song, just like Zero Signal from Fear Factory (which was in the first movie and fit like a glove).


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jun 4, 2014)

MK makes you hate yourself and your friends and your life. It ruins people. I once saw my uncle cuss out his cat because Shao Khan kept killing him.


----------



## Sofos (Jun 4, 2014)

lucasreis said:


> The only thing I didn't like was the shitty Wiz Khalifa song. I really think they should have made or used an Industrial or Metal song, just like Zero Signal from Fear Factory (which was in the first movie and fit like a glove).



Agreed completely. Song was total shite. Game looks awesome though


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 4, 2014)

I was just pointing out that set side to side with other fighting games, MK is awful.

However, there are other things that draw me back to every one. Fatalities. The absolutely absurdity and brutality. Also, just to see what the hell those crazy bastards are going to do next. I've broken controllers over the difficulty of MK before. I've almost gotten into fist fights with friends over MK. Not many other games evoke those kinds of things anymore.

I'm totally with all of you in here. I'm going to buy it and hate it and love it at the same time just like the last 9 games.



Sidenote: I loved Shaolin Monks. That was fun as hell.


----------



## lelandbowman3 (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr Violence said:


> Sidenote: I loved Shaolin Monks. That was fun as hell.



Thank you!!!! That was probably one of the best MK games and it was such a fun two-player game. I wish I still had a ps2 to play it on...


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr Violence said:


> I was just pointing out that set side to side with other fighting games, MK is awful..



To you.

To me, MK is the way a fighting game should be done with combos being controlled by the buttons on the controller, not these absurd sweeps used with a joystick that you would also use to move the character. I don't care about the counters, or X-Rays (which are just all flash and no substance), but at it's core mechanics or just pure fighting combos and special moves like Fireball, Bicycle Kick, it's ideal.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 4, 2014)

MFB said:


> To you.
> 
> To me, MK is the way a fighting game should be done with combos being controlled by the buttons on the controller, not these absurd sweeps used with a joystick that you would also use to move the character. I don't care about the counters, or X-Rays (which are just all flash and no substance), but at it's core mechanics or just pure fighting combos and special moves like Fireball, Bicycle Kick, it's ideal.


I agree with all of this.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 4, 2014)

mikolo said:


> what are the odds of this coming to PC? Sold my old xbox to build ultimate rigz. Loved MK deception on xbox.



MK9 did eventually, but not for awhile. If it keeps to trend I assume the same will happen.

Also, while I don't hate the music, I agree that it is totally out of place for this trailer and kind of kills the mood.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 4, 2014)

That trailer looks great. I'm a fanboy from playing the original in stores. I remember when it came out for consoles; my friends and I lost months to it. I'm in.


----------



## asher (Jun 4, 2014)

flint757 said:


> MK9 did eventually, but not for awhile. If it keeps to trend I assume the same will happen.
> 
> Also, while I don't hate the music, I agree that it is totally out of place for this trailer and kind of kills the mood.



It was already going to be a pretty hard sell for me... I don't like the no-dash, heavy feeling SF based games as much as is, the over-the-top violence doesn't do a lot for me, etc. The music just really killed it though.

I'm also kind of disappointed they didn't try to find a way to make the break tracking some sort of actual mechanic. It seems like a missed opportunity.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2014)

Mr Violence said:


> I was just pointing out that set side to side with other fighting games, MK is awful.
> 
> However, there are other things that draw me back to every one. Fatalities. The absolutely absurdity and brutality. Also, just to see what the hell those crazy bastards are going to do next. I've broken controllers over the difficulty of MK before. I've almost gotten into fist fights with friends over MK. Not many other games evoke those kinds of things anymore.
> 
> I'm totally with all of you in here. I'm going to buy it and hate it and love it at the same time just like the last 9 games.


 
I wouldn't go so far as awful. I can name a few others games that are far worse: Rise Of The Robots, Primal Rage, Double Dragon V, Shaq Fu, Gundam Wing, That Castlevania game for the Wii... I'm embarrased just naming them.  More like, simplified....



MFB said:


> To you.
> 
> To me, MK is the way a fighting game should be done with combos being controlled by the buttons on the controller, not these absurd sweeps used with a joystick that you would also use to move the character. I don't care about the counters, or X-Rays (which are just all flash and no substance), but at it's core mechanics or just pure fighting combos and special moves like Fireball, Bicycle Kick, it's ideal.


 

I'll combine my response here:

The SF/SNK control system has a high learning curve yes. To me, that was part of the fun. It lead to a few happy accidents like learning Capcom's accidents like buffering normals to specials/supers, the "Tiger Knee" motion that leads to instant air specials etc. Those motions were very important when it came to buffering and during combos where execution and failing execution is also part of the fun. After 30 or so years, there's really no more excuse to complain. Plus it's extremely satisfying to pull off Geese Howard's Raging Storm pretzel motion effortlessly. 

MK simplified a lot of that. Not a bad thing either. It still relies on motions to execute specials etc, but simple. Try doing a Quarter Circle Fireball motion on any MK game by just tapping Down then Towards then button, the move still works. It's cool, a tad too fiddly for my tastes... of course SNK and many others implemented the double tap feature for their dashes/runs anyway (Capcom was late to the party with those). The Block button took some time to get used to but it was pretty handy to do certain moves that require to tap UP making them far easier, again all part of the simplicity. The run button even more fiddly but the unique set combos were ok... those became a staple with the Tekken games and a few others too. 

I dare say many Capcom raised players may deem the MK mechanics shallow, I was of those people (and maybe still am to some extent). Up until recent games, MK has often neglected the importance of unique NORMAL moves. To me, it's the normal moves and properly utilising them is what gives a fighting game more depth. The fact that you can control Dhalsim's limb lengths (in later games) is a wonderful aspect to his unique style. It's both excellent to zone, and a terrible weakness to say Chun-Li, who's historcally had awesome normal attacks and a nasty style of getting up close and personal. Hell, even Ryu and Ken, the originators of the pallete swap (sans Karate Champ), each gained unique normals moves and modifications that made them more and more different as the games evolved. Lastly, Guile is the ultimate example of this, with only 2 special moves but a great arsenal... also Capcom's long running joke. 

That aspect was largely absent in the early MK games. In essense, all the characters in MK1 were the same without their specials. All their normals, sweeps, uppercut launchers were the same. And even their specails weren't much of a variety: 1 fireball, 1 mobile attack per each character and 3 characters getting a third move. This was still the same with MK2... but that game was awesome as each character were given far more than 2/3 special moves to keep things interesting. And they just got better over the years. Personally, I quite enjoyed the juggle system used here. It's one of MK's strongest points especially during combos. To me, MK9 is the best of the series as it takes the best aspects of MK2 and UMK3 (large roster, fun and original special moves etc), which is why I really enjoyed the game after a long absence caused by everything after and including MK4. And counters are an absolute godsend. If anything, it's how you break the mould from the tried and true Capcom/SNK formula. Primal Rage tried to do that years ago by making their mechanics different for the sake of being different. That unfortunately made the game far too awkward to play. Such a shame too, as the concept of a fighting game using dinosaurs killing each other and eating cavemen for health is awesome. 

Really, the SF vs MK debate is similar to comparing fast food joints. One man's McDonalds is another man's Burger King. If anything if you really want deep mechanics, risk/reward and the feel of a true fighting game in it's purest form, try the Virtua Fighter series. 


Also for those complaining about the music, I hate it too. But that wasn't any different to say...



...or say...



When it comes to music in modern fighting games, we all know Guilty Gear/Blazblue owns everything else in spades.


----------



## MFB (Jun 4, 2014)

> Really, the SF vs MK debate is similar to comparing fast food joints. One man's McDonalds is another man's Burger King. If anything if you really want deep mechanics, risk/reward and the feel of a true fighting game in it's purest form, try the Virtua Fighter series.



This.

It's why I don't bother even trying to argue with SF/GG/Bb fans over which fighting series is best because they're apples and oranges. Do they fall under the same umbrella? Sure, but after that it's different so why argue about it? You're only going to harden their resolve.


----------



## loqtrall (Jun 4, 2014)

Totally stoked to *try* it (won't buy it because I'm ....ing horrible at any type of fighting game). Always been a Scorpion fan and the trailer sold it for me. If gameplay looks anything like that, let alone runs at 60FPS, I'll be really tempted to rent it, and if absolutely necessary, buy it.

On a side note, I guess I'm the only one who liked the music behind the trailer. I'm a Wiz Khalifa fan and it's nice to see a violent, gritty, dark game trailer without some generic, brooding, metal-esque track behind it or some even more generic orchestral score. I thought Wiz' new single fit perfectly to what was happening in the video (he did specifically record it for this trailer, you know). But,


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 4, 2014)

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> It's why I don't bother even trying to argue with SF/GG/Bb fans over which fighting series is best because they're apples and oranges. Do they fall under the same umbrella? Sure, but after that it's different so why argue about it? You're only going to harden their resolve.


 
Except that I'm in total agreement with Mr Violence. 

We have our preferences that belong in the SF category and we're pretty vocal about it. But it's still not gonna stop us from getting Mortal Kombat X and enjoying the hell out of it. Hell, he even said he bought every MK game, which is far more forgiving than me...


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Jun 5, 2014)

a screen shoot i ran across recently...


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 6, 2014)

Give me the gameplay of the recent MK with an MK Armageddon-like roster, and I'll be grabbing a preorder ASAP.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## tacotiklah (Jun 12, 2014)

lelandbowman3 said:


> MK makes you hate yourself and your friends and your life. It ruins people. I once saw my uncle cuss out his cat because Shao Khan kept killing him.



This is pretty much a great descriptive of my attempts to beat Shao Kahn in the last game. I don't think there was a single thing in my house that wasn't thrown and/or cussed at.
That game is rage pressed onto a plastic disc.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 12, 2014)

I made it all the way to the end and then just gave up. Still haven't beat it to this day. Shao Kahn absolutely sucked (or maybe I do ).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 12, 2014)

Shao Khan was difficult, but he wasn't _that_ hard.  

Try playing against every SNK boss ever. Or better yet, try Battle Fantasia.


----------



## flint757 (Jun 13, 2014)

To be fair I'm far from a hardcore gamer and very good at giving up.


----------



## lucasreis (Jun 13, 2014)

I don't really understand the hate or the need to compare Mortal Kombat with every other fighter in the market. There's an elitism from the FGC which is totally unnecessary. 

I love MK and I have played all games, the gameplay IS fun, and it's not just the fatalities that make people come back. Hell, I don't even know most of the fatalities and I normally don't care to repeat them after I pull them once or twice. I'm actually a Street Fighter nut as well and I own every single version of Street Fighter available to man (not lying) and I also like Tekken, Soul Calibur, KOF, Fatal Fury, SamSho and several other fighters (I just love this genre to death). 

I also don't understand the "block button" hate that I see everywhere in the interwebs.


----------



## Static (Jun 15, 2014)

so apparently dash blocking isn't gonna be making return in this game..a forward dash then block is run..it sounds pretty weird but the whole 3 variations or whatever of the characters seem cool.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 15, 2014)

Static said:


> so apparently dash blocking isn't gonna be making return in this game..a forward dash then block is run..it sounds pretty weird but the whole 3 variations or whatever of the characters seem cool.


 
Interesting. 

Dash Cancelling was the coolest addition to the MK games. I'm actually quite sad to see it go.  Oh well, it's normal to have a game changing mechanic removed/changed in a subsequent game after all.

As for the 3 variations, it's looking very similar to the Deadly Alliance appproace. Curious how this pans out, as I didn't like said game very much (not for the variation mechanics, just the game overall).


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 17, 2014)

Ok, after properly watching that and Part 2, this may shape up to be my favorite MK game yet. 

I'm glad that there are now combantants that vary in shapes and sizes. One of my biggest gripes with the MK games is that there was little variety with character builds. With the exception of bosses, all characters were all essentally the same, and that extended to their normal attacks; something I've already addressed in my big post earlier. But as I also said earlier, they've addressed that in MK9. Not all dashes/uppercuts/sweeps are equal. Reptile's dash in was sluggish for example, which meant wave dashing would hurt his offensive game. These little differences add depth and strategy and deepen the fighting game experience. Having Ferra and Tor is a definite plus in my book. It's a nice reminder to some of Samurai Showdown's coolest like Earthquake or characters with pets like Galford and Nakoruru/Reira. 

Grapplers have always existed since Jax came along but I'm glad there'll be more emphasis here. While I was sad that the Dash cancel has been removed, I'm glad they returned the MK3 Run and dail-a-unique-combo back in. And the stamina guage is a welcome touch too. 

As for the variations, based on the vid explaination, it seems less Deadly Alliance and more SF Alpha 3 isms and SF2 Anniversary Edition variations, which is awesome and definitely something I'm looking forward to. 

Lastly, the vid made huge comparisons to Injustice, a game that admittedly I have not payed attention to whatsoever. But from what I've heard it was a much improved MK vs DC Universe. I should play it...


----------



## MFB (Jun 18, 2014)

The demo I played of Injustice was SUPER sluggish. Wonder Woman hovered the whole time making her like, Ganondorf in SSB slow, Batman was a little faster but overall on par with probably Kratos in MK9, and I believe Lex Luthor was the other one - and he's in a god damn metal suit of armor so he's slow too! 

It'll be nice to get some height/speed variation for once, like you said, it's either fast (Smoke, ...uh, blanking on other characters) or slow (Sub-Zero, Shao Khan, etc)


----------



## Static (Jun 18, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Lastly, the vid made huge comparisons to Injustice, a game that admittedly I have not payed attention to whatsoever. But from what I've heard it was a much improved MK vs DC Universe. I should play it...



Still a broken ass game.pick deathstroke or zod and just stay in one corner and shoot all day.Tournament strats.

Really curious to try out X..it seems like this game has been improved on injustice lol with the interactable's and now you got that stamina gauge.


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2014)

Ladies and gentlemen,

Cassie Cage. Daughter of Sonya Blade and Johnny Cage. Yup, it's canon now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

synrgy said:


> Yes, and I'm saying I find that to be a largely pointless endeavor.



That's true. And I never thought about it until you pointed all that shit out. However, think about the pools of blood that spill out of ever character on literally every hit? They'd all bleed out 4 punches into the fight. 

That's something else I didn't consider until you said everything you just said, though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

Wait... Was the last Mortal Kombat the one where Shao Kahn was damn near impossible to beat in story mode? I think I ended up beating him with Raiden, but that shit was tough.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jun 20, 2014)

Konfyouzd said:


> Wait... Was the last Mortal Kombat the one where Shao Kahn was damn near impossible to beat in story mode? I think I ended up beating him with Raiden, but that shit was tough.


Yeah, that's the one.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jun 20, 2014)

MFB said:


> Ladies and gentlemen,
> 
> Cassie Cage. Daughter of Sonya Blade and Johnny Cage. Yup, it's canon now.








Looks like Nina from the Tekken series.

EDIT: And Jill Valentine from RE6.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes... As you can see they worked very hard to come up w an original concept.


----------



## MFB (Jun 20, 2014)

Definitely more of a Jill Valentine rip-off than a Nina from Tekken. Hell, I just Googled Nina and she doesn't really remind me of anything in the design besides a blonde chick.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 20, 2014)

flint757 said:


> To be fair I'm far from a hardcore gamer and very good at giving up.



Exactly. Not everyone lives and breathes that shit. I've told ppl sweep picking isn't that difficult before too.


----------



## MFB (Jul 28, 2014)

HNNNNNGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Static (Aug 15, 2014)

Aaaaand kano's here.


His first variation with the knife is sick. 

This game is shaping up to be quite brutal with the gore being taken to the next level(s). That x-ray move with kano ripping the insides 

I'm digging the camera movement as well.Can't wait to play it.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## MFB (Oct 2, 2014)

Oh look, it's another person with teleport moves for newbies to spam, hooray.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 2, 2014)

Ever since he was introduced, I've hated Quan Chi. Such a lame character design with an even lamer name. He's definitely one of those characters that I wish that Ed Boon would retire.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Oct 2, 2014)

That being said, thank you for sharing the vid, JoshuaVonFlash.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 2, 2014)

I hope they improve Quan Chi this time around. He sucked hard in MK9...


----------



## Mwoit (Apr 16, 2015)

I've only played this game for an hour but this game is ridiculous.

I also only picked it up for £13 so I got it for a steal.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Apr 16, 2015)

Don't own a system at all, but this makes me wish I had one, even though I'm awful at fighting games. To be honest though, I mostly want it because Jason Voorhees is supposedly in the game, and looks pretty bad ass too.


----------



## Pav (Apr 17, 2015)

I just used trade-in credit at Gamestop to pick up a copy of this for free. Visually, this is easily the most impressive fighter I've ever seen.


----------

